# Photoshop zu fertiger HTML Seite



## FabianD (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe mal gesehen das man die Fertige Photoshop datei gleich mit so kästchen zu einer HTML datei fertig speichern kann.

Kann mir da einer bitte sagen wie das geht oder wo ich ein tutorial finde?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Mythos007 (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo FabianD und willkommen an Bord,

das geht grob gesagt über "Slices" und dem Export über "ImageReady".
Ein umfangreiches Tutorial zu diesem Thema findest Du z.b. hier:

=> Photoshopcafe.com (english)

aber auch dieses hier sollte recht gut zu Deinem Thema passen...

=> Br-Alpha.de (deutsch)

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Myhtos007


----------



## FabianD (24. Januar 2004)

Super!
Danke!

Werds gleich mal anschauen


----------

